# 2017.06.17 - Trovoada na Margem Sul do Tejo (Vista da Amora)



## windchill (23 Jun 2017 às 18:33)

Não foram muitos os registos porque a trovoada andou longe, mas ainda assim consegui estas 4 fotos naquele fatídico dia 17 de Junho de má memória (por outras razões) para todos nós.... 




2017.06.17 - 210454 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.06.17 - 210616 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.06.17 - 211008 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.06.17 - 211230 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr


----------

